# Stringer question



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Aside from pine not being a good choice your thought process is.

In your small ship it is not what material you use for a stringer but the stringer itself. You can use foam if you wanted because after you cover the foam three times with glass then that glass is what is really the stringer and what is inside is just a form to create the shape of the stringer.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I considered using 1x's on my boat, but the plywood is much more stable and stronger, and a simple butt block will join the pieces together. Plus it is very hard to find straight boards over 6ft imo.

EDIT: the second part of your messege and picture didn't show before. The lip to the front area won't do much to keep water out and it won't be very tall after you put the sole in. you must find a way to maintain good drainage to the bilge from front to back.


----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys.

firecat-I think there will be sufficient drainage to the bilge. As mentioned, there will be a couple cut-outs at the bottom of the bulkhead panel to allow any water that gets under the bow deck to flow under the sole back to the bilge.

As for the lip, the 2"x3" I have setting there is actually only 2 1/2" high. That leaves 1" to the top of the lip. a 1/2" plywood sole and glass will make the the lip less than a 1/2" high. I'm not looking for it to stop alot of water to flow in, just the occasional "spill" from bait buckets, live well, cast nets, beer, etc.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

2.5" is a standard for a 3" piece of lumber, a 2x4 would only be 3.5" high too, never understood why they did that. A 1/2" lip really won't keep much out, it would need to be more like 2" high to stop anything which is why I didn't bother on mine. Remember to lay some thin glass over the edges of the opening or it may check and split on you even with resin on it.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You could use pvc pipe ripped down the middle ...


----------

